# Honest Trailers - The Lord of the Rings



## Old Hipster (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh honestly, I love The Lord of the Rings, the books and the movies, but this is a hoot!






and Skyfall

[video=youtube_share;5FWfg__wKSY]http://youtu.be/5FWfg__wKSY[/video]

[h=1]Indiana Jones & The Kingdom of The Crystal Skull[/h][video=youtube_share;IFKu_bwMoYE]http://youtu.be/IFKu_bwMoYE[/video]


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 15, 2013)

Ooooo thank you OH!!  It certainly nailed LotR!  still laughin'.   The unemployment figures dipped radically when that was being filmed.  Some of 'em even went home from here (and helped our figures)  just to get their heads in it. 



Saving the rest to look at later with a cuppa and a clearer conscience once I've done a bit of housework.


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 16, 2013)

Glad you thought it was funny too, the others are pretty darn funny as well. 

These guys have made quite a number of these Honest Trailers I don't need to post them all, but just wanted to let people know about them.


----------

